# need help getting 13 month old interested in food



## mumsthenerd (Nov 10, 2015)

I need advice on how to get my 13 month old to eat! He is still ebf and completely uninterested in food. I feel like I've tried every option for food and method of feeding but he just doesn't care. The rare times he gets something in his mouth he immediately spits it out. I am not at all bothered by continuing to ebf as long as he needs, but I feel like he should be eating some food by now. It would be nice to transition to some food, some nursing at this point.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I would just keep sitting him at the table with you for meals and offering food from your plate. Neither of mine ate much before they were about 2yo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## profe (Aug 19, 2015)

My oldest had taste and texture aversions. She wasn't really ready until maybe 18 months to try anything and we had to trial and error what textures she liked. Dr said as long and she wasn't losing weight we could wait and see how she did as many will just outgrow it and din't necessarily need therapy. This proved to be the case with us and she was a "normal" eater by 3 with good variety of foods. The only dislike she has maintained is she is not super fond of fruit as I suspect she is more sensitive to tart things.


----------



## mumsthenerd (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you! I love nursing so I'm not in a hurry to stop, it's just been hard mostly because he nurses so much during the night. I'm so tired. I keep thinking if he will eat food then maybe he won't need to nurse at night so often. But who knows. Anyway, it's good to hear that other people have had babies not be interested in food for a long time. I just need to wait it out and keep trying!


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

My DD was late to solids as well. I agree with the advice to just keep offering. One mistake I made was to try "tempting" my DD with less healthy foods because I really thought she should be eating. I realize now that this wasn't necessary and she would have gotten there in her own time regardless.


----------



## profe (Aug 19, 2015)

Make sure you keep up on your own nutrition and hydration. I lost the rest of the baby weight and then dropped even a few more pounds after that. There was a good stretch in there where I started treating myself to some ice cream with granola and berries at night to stop the weight from dropping off. The night nursing definitely zaps the energy, but not getting enough in you will do it too.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Keep up the "dinner around the table" thing. Humans are hard wired to be social. Once your toddler sees you eating and enjoying eating, they will want some!

I teach toddlers in a preschool setting. My co-teacher and I make a small plate of every lunch or snack and model good eating and talk about how we "are enjoying (fill in blank) today". I don't have any one to two year olds who don't eat at all. Some of them try to eat only pasta, others only fruit but they all eat something.


----------



## dannygreen (Jun 9, 2016)

profe said:


> My oldest had taste and texture aversions. She wasn't really ready until maybe 18 months to try anything and we had to trial and error what textures she liked. Dr said as long and she wasn't losing weight we could wait and see how she did as many will just outgrow it and din't necessarily need therapy. This proved to be the case with us and she was a "normal" eater by 3 with good variety of foods. The only dislike she has maintained is she is not super fond of fruit as I suspect she is more sensitive to tart things.


Same situation here the first months, now they eat very well at 2 years old. So dont worry


----------



## Leksie5000 (Oct 4, 2015)

I can only imagine how exhausted you are. I would honestly cut back bf and keep offering food and he will start to get it.


----------



## Hilight8 (Aug 8, 2016)

Toddlers put everything in their mouth. Have your son "play" with healthy food like small pieces of banana, he might just eat them.


----------



## Peachwater (Sep 28, 2016)

my daughter is somewhat the same. sometimes, she eats a lot, sometimes, she doesn't. she likes to feed herself. there are times that she won't allow me to spoon feed her at 12 months! problem is when she didn't like the food, she will be fuzzy and will just demand breast milk. i worry about her nutrient intake. but when she likes the food, she's eating machine.


----------



## Claire Benneth (Nov 30, 2016)

mumsthenerd said:


> I need advice on how to get my 13 month old to eat! He is still ebf and completely uninterested in food. I feel like I've tried every option for food and method of feeding but he just doesn't care. The rare times he gets something in his mouth he immediately spits it out. I am not at all bothered by continuing to ebf as long as he needs, but I feel like he should be eating some food by now. It would be nice to transition to some food, some nursing at this point.


Lol, I was like the same till last month.

We were struggling with my kiddo (18 mo old now): we offered him ANYTHING you can imagine. Multiple times a day. Carrots, apples, banana, mango, celery, potato, meat - *with no success*.

I was serious about contacting the doctor because he was still just breastfeeding.

Suddenly, on a Sunday morning, he started being curious about FOOD. WOW! Today, he eats regularly with us (even if he its only a bit) and I'm no longer stressful.
:clap

Bottom line: Let your kiddo explore foods you offer and you *need to be patient*!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Minomana Babywearing Coat (Feb 21, 2017)

philomom said:


> Keep up the "dinner around the table" thing. Humans are hard wired to be social. Once your toddler sees you eating and enjoying eating, they will want some!
> 
> I teach toddlers in a preschool setting. My co-teacher and I make a small plate of every lunch or snack and model good eating and talk about how we "are enjoying (fill in blank) today". I don't have any one to two year olds who don't eat at all. Some of them try to eat only pasta, others only fruit but they all eat something.


Complete agree. This could also help you!


----------



## JoyfulOlivia683 (Jun 27, 2016)

Definitely just keep feeding them from your plate. Or fix them a plate that looks the same as yours.


----------



## superseeps (Mar 14, 2017)

mumsthenerd said:


> Thank you! I love nursing so I'm not in a hurry to stop, it's just been hard mostly because he nurses so much during the night. I'm so tired. I keep thinking if he will eat food then maybe he won't need to nurse at night so often. But who knows. Anyway, it's good to hear that other people have had babies not be interested in food for a long time. I just need to wait it out and keep trying!


Try Baby Led Weaning. We started very slowly introducing solids. I have heard some people don't even introduce baby to solids until they are a year old. I know that is what Mayim Bialik did with her sons. My son is almost 14 months and he just recently (past 3 weeks) has shown a true interest in food. By the way even though he eats solids he still nurses all night! I was hoping he would slow down on the night nursing but it has not happened.


----------



## ltruitt (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a 12 month old and he is the same way. I have tried just giving him what we eat, baby led weaning, but it hasn't worked. 

I am wondering if food is just not interesting enough, or he has a texture sensory issue. 

Maybe consider the setting you are feeding your baby in. Several times I will notice if the environment is overstimulating, he won't eat a thing but if it is calm he may grab a few bites.


----------



## lilgreg (Jan 19, 2018)

My baby is also same kind


----------

